# Boss mount off 07' fit a 12'?



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey guys I just traded in my 07 2500 for a 2012 2500, any idea if the mount is the same? I've heard it "can" work but you're better off buying a new one?


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

I am not sure on the answer to your question, but any pics of the new ride?? Did you go with a cummins again or the hemi?? Just curious. Matt


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

snopushin ford;1597317 said:


> I am not sure on the answer to your question, but any pics of the new ride?? Did you go with a cummins again or the hemi?? Just curious. Matt


Well to answer the question there is an additional hole on the vertical brackets but is not necessary. The angled brackets are different where they mount to the frame (I'm assuming the frame is a little different). So I had to order 2 new angle brackets and it went on.

I went with another diesel, hope I don't regret it with all this emissions bull. It's pretty basic right now. All I plan to do with this one is a small small lift with a nice ride and some wheels/tires.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

nice truck, white has a classy look to it. sometimes a small lift looks much better. Just enough to fit bigger tires, but not to big so you can't plow. Good work. If you don't mind how much did you get off sticker?? Thanks Matt


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks sweet - what about the tints for plowing at night? They look pretty dark - any problems if you have used similar in past? Was thinking of doing the same, but held off many different times.


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

snopushin ford;1605703 said:


> nice truck, white has a classy look to it. sometimes a small lift looks much better. Just enough to fit bigger tires, but not to big so you can't plow. Good work. If you don't mind how much did you get off sticker?? Thanks Matt


Thanks man. They took around 8ish off the sticker.



MajorDave;1606183 said:


> Looks sweet - what about the tints for plowing at night? They look pretty dark - any problems if you have used similar in past? Was thinking of doing the same, but held off many different times.


Windows aren't bad. This truck has 15 on the sides and 50 on the windshield. My old truck had 5 on the sides and was somewhat hard, but going from that to this is easier to see for me obviously.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Been doing some internet Craigslist searches for a late model 2500 Cummings all over Country - mostly down south (Dallas has a bunch)...generally up near 40k...sound about right??


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

MajorDave;1608448 said:


> Been doing some internet Craigslist searches for a late model 2500 Cummings all over Country - mostly down south (Dallas has a bunch)...generally up near 40k...sound about right??


For an SLT 4x4 that's a fair price.

By the way you better call them Cummins or some truck nuts will jump all over you for that


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey so what are your reviews of the truck so far? do you think you made the right choice of truck? I have a 6.4 powerstroke that i have tuned to make it run good, But my next truck i want to leave stock and not worry about not having a warranty. Lets hear what you think of her so far.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

pitrack;1608522 said:


> For an SLT 4x4 that's a fair price.
> 
> By the way you better call them Cummins or some truck nuts will jump all over you for that


Haha - so right you are - my bad...and I knew that...


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

snopushin ford;1609932 said:


> Hey so what are your reviews of the truck so far? do you think you made the right choice of truck? I have a 6.4 powerstroke that i have tuned to make it run good, But my next truck i want to leave stock and not worry about not having a warranty. Lets hear what you think of her so far.


Sorry for the delay. Love the truck so far. I did the deletes on it though and am glad I did. The amount of junk that was in the filters that gets recirculated back into the truck was crazy, after only 4k miles. Truck runs way better too and gets a little better mileage plus added power with the programmer.

Similar pic as above just bigger in winter mode:









Summer mode:


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

Sweet truck man. I have a 10 2500 mega cab cummins. Deleted, leveled. I do the same, during summer I run chrome 20s with 33s. Winter I run my stock rims with 35s. Great looking truck. 

Deleted was the best thing I did too.


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

mega10cab;1707837 said:


> Sweet truck man. I have a 10 2500 mega cab cummins. Deleted, leveled. I do the same, during summer I run chrome 20s with 33s. Winter I run my stock rims with 35s. Great looking truck.
> 
> Deleted was the best thing I did too.


Amen man, wish I would have done it sooner.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

pitrack;1707589 said:


> Sorry for the delay. Love the truck so far. I did the deletes on it though and am glad I did. The amount of junk that was in the filters that gets recirculated back into the truck was crazy, after only 4k miles. Truck runs way better too and gets a little better mileage plus added power with the programmer.
> 
> Similar pic as above just bigger in winter mode:
> 
> ...


That is freakin gorgeous man! Nice!


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

MajorDave;1709835 said:


> That is freakin gorgeous man! Nice!


Thanks brother!


----------

